

Behind the scenes of “Back to the future”, 1985-1990 - ajhai
http://www.retronaut.co/2012/05/behind-the-scenes-of-back-to-the-future-1985-1990/

======
phireal
It's interesting to see the transition from physical models to blue screen
based action. The models of the trains and the DeLorean are great and
remarkably intricate, whilst the blue screen shots are being used for some of
the more difficult flying scenes.

------
sparknlaunch12
Crazy! Back to The Future was released in mid-1985 and things have changed a
lot. The models, the camera equipment... makes you appreciate the film even
more knowing how it was put together.

------
dmishe
Good times. Now it's all green shit in background.

